# Aion Addons



## Aldaria (18. August 2009)

Weis schon jemand, ob Aion auch eine Schnittstelle für UI Änderung bereitstellt? Falls ja, gibt es schon Infos zur API?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mib2000 (18. August 2009)

Soweit ich des gelesen hab wollen sie sowas nicht

Find ich auch gut so...
würd grad noch fehlen dass hier nochn dmg meter kommt und die DPS geilheit auch in Aion überhand nimmt =D


----------



## Ayaril (18. August 2009)

Gibt es nicht und soweit ich weiß, soll sowas auch nicht kommen.
Alles was man braucht, ist eigentlich auch schon im Spiel implementiert.


----------



## Sin (18. August 2009)

Ich glaube, dass es verschiedene Interface Skins geben wird, denn unter den Einstellungen kann man Skins auswählen, auch wenn nur eins verfügbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treni (18. August 2009)

skins ja, addons nein und das ist gut so!
sollen die penismeter geilen fanboys bei wow bleiben
wo sie hingehören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (18. August 2009)

würde mich über interface addons  etc freuen aber dmg meter heal meter usw kan ruhig wegbleiben dan wird  jeder nur noch wie in wow fragen wie viel dps  machst du wen zu wenig kommst du in ide inze net mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Bin einwandfrei ohne Addons ausgekommen bisher..also...nix gibbet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. August 2009)

wurde schon ausgiebig diskutiert:


Addons für Aion, ja oder nein?


----------



## mib2000 (18. August 2009)

evtl wäre thread meter ganz angenehm... is aber net als würd man ohne net auskommen...


----------



## Squizzel (18. August 2009)

Leute, AddOns bestehen nicht nur aus DMG-Metern... Mir geht es in erster Linie um die individuelle Einstellung des Interfaces und kosmetische Dinge. Da ich Aion noch nicht gespielt habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen wieweit die Optionen dafür gehen. In Lotro sind sie sehr beschränkt, ich kann z.B. die Breite und die Höhe der HP-Balken nicht anpassen, den Text in den HP-Balken nicht modifizieren (z.B. auf HP-Defizit) und die Position des Textes im Balken kann ich auch nicht verändern. Genausowenig kann ich entscheiden ob die Gruppen sich nach oben, unten, links oder rechts aufbauen. Das sind alles Dinge, die mit einem einzigen AddOn in WoW möglich sind. Vielleicht bietet Aion diese Optionen? Ich weiß es nicht, werde ich in ein paar Wochen sehen.


----------



## Lulano (18. August 2009)

meinetwegen kann alles kommen aber bitte kein dmg-meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (18. August 2009)

Wie schon Falschenpost geschrieben hat, wenn ihr diskutieren oder nachlesen wolt was die anderen sagen, dann geht hier rein:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=113588

Knapp neun Seiten voll mit Streiterein über Addons in Aion und die brauchen wir nicht nocheinmal.


----------



## Trorg (18. August 2009)

Egal on ein DPS meter kommt oder nicht.
Es wird immer Leute geben die meinen sie machen die meiste DPS und es wird immer welche geben die sich deine Ausrüstung ansehen und dann oberschlaue Kommentare abgeben das du so nicht genug schaden machst und nicht mitkommst.
War bei Rappelz genauso und wird in Aion nicht anders werden.
Aber schön das manche den DPS meter gleich mit DPS geilheit in verbindung setzen, das es bei diesen programmen auch meistens ne menge andere funktionen gibt wird ausser acht gelassen.
Das sind eben die leute die keine Ahung haben wovon sie sprechen aber hauptsache gegen DPS wettern.
Als DD ist es deine Aufgabe DPS zu fahren.


----------



## Dormamu (18. August 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Egal on ein DPS meter kommt oder nicht.
> Es wird immer Leute geben die meinen sie machen die meiste DPS und es wird immer welche geben die sich deine Ausrüstung ansehen und dann oberschlaue Kommentare abgeben das du so nicht genug schaden machst und nicht mitkommst.
> War bei Rappelz genauso und wird in Aion nicht anders werden.
> Aber schön das manche den DPS meter gleich mit DPS geilheit in verbindung setzen, das es bei diesen programmen auch meistens ne menge andere funktionen gibt wird ausser acht gelassen.
> ...



 Nein eben nicht! Z.B. war der Magier damals noch für das Verwandeln zuständig oder es muste mal entflucht werden oder so. Wird bei WoW immer auserachtgelassen weil man es nicht mehr braucht und wenn jemand keine Dps fährt weil er den Raid entflucht ist er genauso gut aber noch viel wichtiger als jemand der nur Dmg macht und nicht entflucht. Damals ist man an einigen Flüchen etc. gestorben!

Edit: Es ist gar nich möglich Addons für Aion zu machen bzw. sie zu nutzen und nur weil ein paar Addons haben wollen damit sie alles am Bildschirm ändern können, solten sie es trotzdem nicht einführen, weil dann komt auch ein dmg-meter rein und das will wohl keiner.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. August 2009)

Was ein Gelaber wieder...du schaust au immer schön das man auch ja über 4,5k DPS mit 7k DPS Spitzen hat nicht wahr -.-

Man man man...es hat nen ganz einfachen grund warum viele dagegen sind....und zwar werden einfach leute die aus weiss der geier was für gründen nicht die "norm" an DPS aufbringt gleich ma klassifiziert werden...ohne wenn und aber...ob der spieler dahinter aber nen super team-spieler etc ist juckt da ja garkeinen mehr....

ich habs wirklich so gehandhabt sollte ich ma (was schon quasi ne verzweiflungstat war) random inis war...und irgendwaer angefangen hat leute zu flamen wegen zu wenig dps gleich am leaven...mir hupe ob ich meine 5k dps fahre oder net...das einfach ne unart leute so zu behandeln....


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2009)

hoffe ehrlich gesagt das sowas nicht kommt!Wenn ich mir die ganzen WoW Buffed Videos anseh die nur so zu gekleistert sind, könnte mann ja gleich ein Textbasiertes MMO spielen


----------



## Norjena (18. August 2009)

Einziges Addon was ich vermisse ist ein Onlinetool zum Kampflogs hochladen, alle kosmetischen Dinge können Vorteile geben, daher sollten sie wegbleiben.


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2009)

Die Unart im Umgang mit anderen Spielern hat nichts mit DPS-Meter zu tun. Es gab immer schon (auch schon in Everquest) Achiever Spieler, die auch von ihren Mitspielern einen bestimmten "Skill" erwarten. Ist so jemand Gruppenleiter, wirft er schonmal raus was ihm nicht passt - ist er kein Gruppenleiter, dann geht er einfach, weil er "glaubt das wird nichts", "keine Lust hat zu whipen" usw. Dagegen gibt es relativ gute Abhilfe wenn man sich selbst mit Spielern umgibt, die die eigene Mentalität teilen. Dies beduetet noch lange nicht, dass nicht auch die anderen "ihr Ding" machen können. 

Addons an sich finde ich immer gut, sie sollten aber bestimmten Einschränkungen unterliegen (keine vollautomatisierten Bots bitte). Sie stören mich in keinster Weise (wenn ich sie nicht will, benutze ich sie nicht) und sie erhöhen für viele den individuellen Spielspaß und nehmen oftmals einfach sehr sinnvolle Patches vorweg, die von den Programmieren aus Zeitgründen noch nicht eingebaut wurden. (Was würde ich in HDRO für ein Addon geben, mit dem ich mehrere Gegenstände in einen Brief packen kann).


----------



## Dormamu (18. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Unart im Umgang mit anderen Spielern hat nichts mit DPS-Meter zu tun. Es gab immer schon (auch schon in Everquest) Achiever Spieler, die auch von ihren Mitspielern einen bestimmten "Skill" erwarten. Ist so jemand Gruppenleiter, wirft er schonmal raus was ihm nicht passt - ist er kein Gruppenleiter, dann geht er einfach, weil er "glaubt das wird nichts", "keine Lust hat zu whipen" usw. Dagegen gibt es relativ gute Abhilfe wenn man sich selbst mit Spielern umgibt, die die eigene Mentalität teilen. Dies beduetet noch lange nicht, dass nicht auch die anderen "ihr Ding" machen können.
> 
> Addons an sich finde ich immer gut, sie sollten aber bestimmten Einschränkungen unterliegen (keine vollautomatisierten Bots bitte). Sie stören mich in keinster Weise (wenn ich sie nicht will, benutze ich sie nicht) und sie erhöhen für viele den individuellen Spielspaß und nehmen oftmals einfach sehr sinnvolle Patches vorweg, die von den Programmieren aus Zeitgründen noch nicht eingebaut wurden. (Was würde ich in HDRO für ein Addon geben, mit dem ich mehrere Gegenstände in einen Brief packen kann).



Ist ja alles richtig was du sagst. An sich sind bestimte Addons ja auch nicht falsch nur so wie sie der Großteil der Leute benutz ist falsch und deshalb solten sie nicht eingeführt werden. Wer ohne nicht kann soll dann bitte das Spiel nicht spielen.

Edit: Aber es waren am Anfang von WoW recht wenige die Gegangen sind weil sie nicht Wipen wolten. Das hat aber durch den falschen Gebrauch von Dmg-Meter überhand genommen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. August 2009)

Das UI von Aion is soooo verschieden einstellbar, auch ohne Addons... da braucht man sowas ganicht.

Threadmeter, dmgmeter, wtfevermeter... sind doch alles nur Tools, die einen fauler werden lassen.

oder wenn ein Addon alle Phasen von einem Boss ansagt, sagt was man zu tun hat...wo man questen soll... welche Mobs.... alles basiert auf Faulheit.
Einfach ma Questtext lesen, oder ma whipen... das gehört doch zum MMO dazu


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Ist ja alles richtig was du sagst. An sich sind bestimte Addons ja auch nicht falsch nur so wie sie der Großteil der Leute benutz ist falsch und deshalb solten sie nicht eingeführt werden. Wer ohne nicht kann soll dann bitte das Spiel nicht spielen.



Genau dieser Satz fasst für mich ganz klar zusammen, warum es nur im Interesse von NCSoft (und deren Aktionären) sein kann, dass man Addons in einem bestimmten Maße zuläßt.

Es gibt mit Sicherheit Leute, denen eine Personalisierung ihres UI und ein paar andere kleinere Addon-Annehmlichkeiten (das sind bei jedem andere Dinge) einfach extrem wichtig sind. Die Leute "können nicht ohne" und werden das Spiel nicht spielen. (i.e. NCSoft verliert zahlende Kunden).

Dem gegenüber steht, dass Leute vielleicht aufhören, weil andere Leute ihre HPBalken verkleinern und vergrößern, oder ein Addon haben mit dem sie mehr als 1 Item pro Brief verschicken können. Oder weil jemand gerne das Kampflog grafisch aufschlüsselt und sich ansieht wieviel Schaden er mit welchem Style macht und daraufhin versucht seinen Charakter zu optimieren?

Wie paradox bitte ist es, wegen so etwas aufzuhören?


Und einer Sache kann man sich sicher sein. Exploits, Cheats und die ganzen anderen Dinge, die WIRKLICH nerven (Botting, Auktionshausbotting, Goldsellerspam, etc.) hängen nun wirklich nicht davon ab, ob ein Spiel Addons unterstützt oder nicht...


----------



## d4im (18. August 2009)

Also manche Addons um sein UI zu ändern würd mich nicht stören, das sind nur Spielerein aber andere Addons wie in WoW das es nicht mehr ohne geht (wie DBM, Omen oder Healbot und solche schärtze) die find ich dumm, denn die nehmen die ganze Spannung aus dem Spiel und diese sollten auf keinen Fall zugelassen werden


----------



## Norjena (18. August 2009)

Ohne DBM geht, ohne Omen geht auch...Healbot fand ich immer fürn Arsch, hatte das einen Raid land, danach nie mehr, und meine Heilleistung war immer Top (und ich habe selten geheilt). Das Problem ist nur das Raids den Mist vorschreiben weil die Leiter zu kleinkarriert sind um einzusehen das es manche Leute eher stört statt das es hilft.


----------



## Seymour09 (18. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und einer Sache kann man sich sicher sein. Exploits, Cheats und die ganzen anderen Dinge, die WIRKLICH nerven (Botting, Auktionshausbotting, Goldsellerspam, etc.) hängen nun wirklich nicht davon ab, ob ein Spiel Addons unterstützt oder nicht...




Unterstützt ein Spiel jedoch im Allgemeinen AddOns, so kommen die Nervigen automatisch hinzu - denke nicht, dass sich dies vermeiden lässt!

Außerdem sind in Aion ( wie ich finde ) gar keine AddOns nötig, da alles Wichtige schon fix im Spiel integriert ist ( sogar eine Art Questhelper, die den Faulen unter uns die Suche der Mobs, NPCs etc. erleichtert )


----------



## Norjena (18. August 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind in Aion ( wie ich finde ) gar keine AddOns nötig, da alles Wichtige schon fix im Spiel integriert ist ( sogar eine Art Questhelper, die den Faulen unter uns die Suche der Mobs, NPCs etc. erleichtert )



Da in Wow Addons erlaubt sind, aber es kaum Bots gibt, in Lineage 1,2 sowie Aion keine Addons erlaubt sind aber es durchaus leider oft Bots gibt, hat das damit garnix zu tun.


----------



## Fabuuiii (18. August 2009)

Ich finde das Aion Interface so wie es normal ist schön. 
Und habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mir nach jeden Content wie bei WoW meine ganze Palette an Addons wieder ne zu holen.


----------



## Antariel (18. August 2009)

Addons nein danke, hatte ich in WoW schon genug und mittlerweile die Nase voll davon.

Find das Aion Interface so wie es ist gut. Gibts nix zu meckern.

Mfg.


----------



## Ogil (18. August 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Unterstützt ein Spiel jedoch im Allgemeinen AddOns, so kommen die Nervigen automatisch hinzu - denke nicht, dass sich dies vermeiden lässt!


Das stimmt doch garnicht. Es wird ja genau festgelegt, welche Funktionen ueber eine Schnittstelle zugaenglich gemacht werden. Das heisst, dass man sehr wohl bestimmte AddOn-Arten erlauben koennte, waehrend man andere sperrt. Bei WoW gab es da ja z.B. auch recht oft Aenderungen, weil Blizzard festgestellt hatte, dass manche Funktionen in einem Masse genutzt wurden, die ueber das Vorgesehene hinaus gingen.

Mir persoenlich reicht es aus, wenn ich mein Interface anpassen kann. Wenn Aion selbst mir da ausreichend Moeglichkeiten gibt bin ich zufrieden. Problematisch wird das Ganze immer erst, wenn AddOns das Spiel stark vereinfachen (i.e. Bedrohungs-Anzeigen, Boss-Mods usw.). Statistik-AddOns sind nett - aber werden leider zu oft als Massstab genutzt ohne sie wirklich zu analysieren - was aber eher ein Problem der Spieler als der AddOns ist.


----------



## Antariel (18. August 2009)

Interface kann man verschieben wie man gerne möchte. Lässt sich alles einstellen.

Mfg.


----------



## Kopernium (18. August 2009)

Ne HP anzeige der Mobs / Bosse wäre lieb...dann kann ich einschätzen woelange mein Kleriker noch draufhauen muss und ob es sich lohnt schnell duschen zu gehen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (18. August 2009)

Wie testen man dann eigentlich mit welchen Fähigkeiten man den meisten DMG fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

@Fabuuiii: wer ist eigentlich die Kleine in deinem Avatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (18. August 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wie testen man dann eigentlich mit welchen Fähigkeiten man den meisten DMG fährt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vielleicht sollte man sich dann richtig mit seiner klasse beschäftigen...


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. August 2009)

schon geil, wie populär auch dieser 100tste Threat zu diesem Thema ist.

Tatsächlich gab es da aber schon den ein oder anderen und weitere sind überflüssig wie Grind am Spatz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein, verlinken werde ich diese Threads nicht schon wieder...hiermit seit ihr aufgefordert, doch bitte mal die "SuFU" (Such-Funtion) zu benutzen...

Tschacka- du schaffst das!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (18. August 2009)

Keine Addons in Aion und das ist auch gut so. Mal ehrlich : Addons sind für Spieler, die eigentlich zu doof für das Spiel sind, damit sie ihnen die Arbeit abnehmen oder für Spieler, die sich einen Vorteil gegenüber den anderen schaffen wollen, weil sie es ohne nicht hinkriegen.

Ich erinner mich noch gut an meine zum Glück kurze WoW Zeit. Nach jedem Patch funktionierten die Addons nicht mehr und da bekam man dann permanent den Satz "sry meine Addons funzen nicht mehr seit Patch" zu hören, wenn man mal wieder an dem eigentlich einfachen Boss starb. Und man starb meistens durch so banale Dinge, das der Zauberer oder Heiler Aggro zog. Das schlimme : Man starb dann nicht nur einmal, nein sondern direkt 4-5mal bis sich die Gruppe auflöste. Jedesmal das gleiche und selbst nach Aufforderung gelang es dem DD nicht, mal weniger Aggro zu machen.
An die ganzen fiesen PvP Addons mag ich nur garnet denken aber ich glaube das Anti-Totem Addon sagt schon alles.

Wer ein Addon braucht um zu wissen, was sein Gegner vor einem da gerade macht ist eindeutig nicht für das Spiel geeignet. Spiel mal Daoc. Da musste innerhalb von Sekunden entscheiden welcher Gegner welche Klasse ist und es gibt in Daoc über 20 Feindklassen. Petklassen sind leicht zu identifizieren aber wenn man da nen "Furbolg" vor sich stehen hat kann das nen Tank aber auch nen Druide sein aber auch nen Melee DD war möglich. (In Daoc sah man statt dem Namen des Gegners nur die Rasse + RvR Rang).

Klar wären individuelle UI´s schön aber braucht man die wirklich ? Das Aion UI hat alles was man braucht um das Spiel problemlos spielen zu können. Alles weitere ist nur ne vereinfachung bzw. kommt aus der Faulheit.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. August 2009)

Als ob man ignoriert würde ^^

Dieses Thema wurde an anderer Stelle schon so dermassen ausgiebig behandelt und eingehend diskutiert...

Lest euch des durch und gebt DANN eure Meinung ab (eure Meinung interessiert natürlich) aber 10+ Threads die das gleiche Thema behandeln...-.-


----------



## Solidus (18. August 2009)

wenn würd ich mich um Style addons freuen (wie schon erwähnt skins etc) obwohl ich auch sagen muss das manche addons echt nützlich sind zb wow´s ratingbuster was die stats von items vergleicht aber das is erstmal nebensache ich will erst in die finger bekommen^^ alles andere is nebensache


----------



## Stancer (18. August 2009)

Achja : Kommt bloss net mit dem Argument : Molten Core und die ganzen Instanzen würde man dann aber gar nicht schaffen. Vielleicht war es auch so gewollt, das nicht jeder dahergelaufene die Instanz schaffen kann ? Vielleicht sollte es so schwer sein ?

Das wäre so, als wenn man den Ironman auf Hawaii für Jedermann aufmacht, niemand sich qualifizieren muss und die "Casuals" dürfen 2/3 der Strecke mit dem Bus fahren. "Sind sie zu stark bist du zu schwach" lautet dort aber das Sprichwort(wie in allen sportlichen Wettbewerben) und wer ernsthaft zum Ironman will muss dafür hart trainieren. Gerade bei WoW aber lief es genau anders herum. Das Spielniveau der Spieler blieb gleich aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad allgemein sank bis auch jeder Vollhorst blind mit auf dem Rücken gebundenen Händen es schaffen konnte !!!


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. August 2009)

Bin auch dafür das es keine Addons gibt,und hoffentlich nie geben wird,weil sowas verschlechtert das Game extrem,wie man bei manch anderen so sehen kann.Community dreht durch,und man wird nurnoch mitgenommen wenn man die Frage beantwortet mit:Wieviel DPS machste? Hoffentlich 3k+. usw...
Wenns falls doch mal welche geben ''sollte'' dann sollten die vom Entwickler selbst ins Spiel integriert werden.


----------



## Noxiel (18. August 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...8&hl=Addon*


----------

